# Arguments for cloth wipes vs. disposable wipes



## Smirkin (Jun 16, 2008)

I am new to this forum, and did search through old postings for help with this but I didn't find exactly what I was looking for, though I did find some good info about using cloth wipes in general.

Our first baby is due any day, and we will be using cloth diapers. Our purpose in using cloth diapers is to minimize our waste production and avoid the use of plastics close to our baby's skin. My husband thinks that disposable wipes do not add significantly to our household waste (at least not compared to what disposable diapers would do), and that there are "natural" disposable wipes (i.e . 7th gen) that have little to no synthetic ingredients.

Sooo....he wants to use disposable wipes, though he has no problem if I use cloth wipes. We do live a green lifestyle for the most part, but my husband is usually one to prioritize convenience over environmental issues if push comes to shove.

Any veteran cloth wipe users out there who can argue as to why cloth wipes are better or easier than disposables? Or is my husband technically right to say that cloth wipes are slightly more effort/hassle than the "natural" disposable wipes (environmental concerns aside)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

*cloth wipes work better
*if you use disposable wipes and cloth diapers you have to separate the two as you change diapers
*if you're doing cloth diapers already, cloth wipes are no more work

We use all cloth. We tried using disposable wipes on a vacation (dd wouldn't wear disposable diapers by then...







the girl has her own mind) and it was a total PITA. They didn't work well and the whole putting them in two places was a pain.

-Angela


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

I use cloth diapers for environmental and health reasons, but I use cloth wipes just because they're easier with cloth dipes. It works better, then gets wrapped up with the diaper and all goes in the wash together.

With my potty trained toddler and no baby in diapers for now, I use flushable wipes when she needs one, and I don't feel guilty about it


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

we use disposable wipes (tushies) when we travel & I have found that diaper changes that would only need 1 cloth wipe need up to 4 disposable wipes. I also find it a pain to have to put the diaper in the pail then the wipe in the trash.

something that has helped my DH w/ cloth wipes is that I have a wipes warmer plugged in by the changing table. In it I put cloth wipes & water (about enough for a day). I also have a bottle of california baby diaper area spray. All DH has to do is take out a warm wet wipe (squirt a little spray on it if she has pooped) then wipe. He drops the wipe inside the dirty diaper then the whole little package in the pail. He actually finds the disposable wipes annoying now too.


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
*cloth wipes work better
*if you use disposable wipes and cloth diapers you have to separate the two as you change diapers
*if you're doing cloth diapers already, cloth wipes are no more work









:


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

How about saving money!!!
no more buying wipes every week.


----------



## Smirkin (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! I will pass this on to DH...but before I do, can someone please tell me what the "D" stands for?? I've been exploring this discussion forum and I can tell that DS means son, DS means daughter, etc, but I can't figure out what the D stands for


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Just chiming in to say I agree that cloth wipes with cloth diapers are less work than disposables. You throw it in with the diaper pail, it's easier and works better!


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are using cloth diapers cloth wipes are soo much easier, everything goes into the same pail. Also like everyone else has said, cloth wipes work way better than disposable wipes. Even DH (who was against cloth dipes in the beginning) always loved the cloth wipes. The other reason to use them is to avoid the chemicals in the disposable wipes, even the natural ones have possible skin irritants in them.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smirkin* 
Thanks! I will pass this on to DH...but before I do, can someone please tell me what the "D" stands for?? I've been exploring this discussion forum and I can tell that DS means son, DS means daughter, etc, but I can't figure out what the D stands for









The D stand for 'dear'


----------



## Artemnesia (May 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smirkin* 
Thanks! I will pass this on to DH...but before I do, can someone please tell me what the "D" stands for?? I've been exploring this discussion forum and I can tell that DS means son, DS means daughter, etc, but I can't figure out what the D stands for









D = dear.









I agree with the pps-- using disposable wipes with cloth diapers is much more of a hassle than using cloth wipes. Plus the expense does add up!

Another bonus-- shopping for cloth wipes is fun.







Check out all the cute prints...

http://hyenacart.com/QuiltersNappies/

You can get your shopping fix relatively cheap this way.


----------



## septbabymama (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm trying to convince myself to go with cloth wipes, too, but it's hard even though I already have cloth wipes ready to go and even have different wipes solutions formulas to try. I'm thinking it'll be too much work to wet them than grabbing the disposable wipe plus DH and my mom think I'm nuts for wanting to wipe poo with cloth wipe and I agreed with them. But that was when I was starting out CDing so now that I'm a pro at it I am ready to start using cloth wipes. I just have to use up the disposable wipes now.

So after having used the disposable wipes, I have to say it's annoying having to separate out the wipes and the diaper and I sometimes miss one or two and they end up getting washed. Also, the bathroom trash stinks because of the wipes. So, don't be like me and waste your money on disposable wipes and go with cloth. Just get lots of them. I recommend Quilter's nappies, too, (I got velour/flannel ones and wish I also got velour/velour ones but they're more expensive and I also like the Imse Vimse ones...I bought mine at www.naturallytrendy.com.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wet a stack in the morning and put them on a tray next to the bed where we change.

-Angela


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I was a latecomer to cloth wipes after crying about the price of disposibles in the Frugal Forum. We had been cloth diapering for over a year and once cloth wiping finally *clicked* into our psyche, it was a no brainer. They're better and it's nice to know that they're right there rather than stressing out about running out or the PRICE of them. (We use baby washclothes and cut-up receiving blankets...stuff we already had!)


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Just going to agree with everyone. You can shop around for some, make your own from fabric you bought, or make your own from old clothes you were going to get rid of.

I made a huge stack out of old clothes and bought some cute fabric to amke some. I barely spent any money










The whole wiping thing being gross doesn't really make sense to me. Your child is already pooping on a cloth diaper, what's the difference with a cloth wipe? Plus, all of the disposable wipes have some form of chemical soap on them, natural or not, that may lead to irritation. With cloth wipes you can make your onw solution or use plain water.

For wetting the wipes I use a spray bottle with water or wet the wipe. Easy peasy


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

When dd was young, we used a wipes warmer with our wet cloth wipes to keep them warm and accessible. Now that she poops less







we just wet them in the sink. The wipes I made two years ago are still in excellent shape.

It just makes sense to use cloth wipes if you're using cloth diapers! The only time we use disposable wipes are in the diaper bag and when traveling. I never found it easy to remember to dampen the cloth wipes ahead of time, and if I left them in the diaper bag for too long they'd get musty and stinky.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Cloth wipes...

*save $$$,

*are more effective,

*and are easier to deal with after a dipe change (you just toss the wipe and
the dipe into the pail...)


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

There is no argument that cloth wipes use NO more energy and water as they are going into an existing load and take little to very little space in wash.

Easy to use.

Reduces our very valueable FRESH WATER waste as it is reducing manufacturing waste of the product itself as well as the containers or replacement packaging it comes in. It reduces the need to manufacture the plastics to provide for the packaging which is yet an additional step saving of fresh water waste.

It reduces the amount of transportation of materials to the manufacturing plant, finished product to the wholesaler to the retailer of the consumer to purchase and deliver home to use. It reduces the transportation for the disposal company to come pick up and the transportation and maintenance cost at the landfill site. Not to mention the recycled waste being picked up to be reclaimed and all of its transportation costs involved.

If you sit back and Really look at all the steps involved in bringing disposables to the touch and then the step of unloading cloth into an already existing load of laundry --- I think you will find your own answers without outside input.

And -- the body absorbs every bit of crap or good it touches. Ask yourself what you would like touching your baby? Do you understand every ingredient in disposables and exactly how they are going to impact your child?

On a personal level, my third child was allergic to them acutely and I found better health by not using commercially made products. For the family and household products too.

Being an eco responsible home means looking at the many steps that come "before" the product enters your home.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

IMO, disposable wipes really DON'T add that much to the waste stream, not if you're a typical American family who uses some packaged products, disposable tissues and toilet paper, etc. Disposable wipes undo some of the ecological benefits of CDs as some poop will end up in the landfills rather than the sewer system.

However, I've found it to be a PITA to use cloth wipes with disposable diapers or disposable wipes with cloth diapers. It is so much easier to just dump the wipes in with the diapers rather than separating them out. I don't see how disposable wipes would make things any easier for your DH.

I suggest you go ahead and get both kinds of wipes- IMO this just isn't a fight worth fighting. Hopefully your DH will soon realize that cloth wipes are easy to use and stop using the disposable kind- but if not, it's probably not worth worrying about.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I use baby wash cloths.. super cheap, an 8 pack is like 2.99. They work great. I never use more than 3 wipes on a REALLY nasty poop, but usually just 1-2 is plenty. If I'm ever stuck and forget to bring cloth wipes somewhere and have to borrow sposie wipes, ugghhh... i HATE them! They're so thin and flimsy and just smear the poop around. Cloth wipes grip the poop. it takes like 10 sposie wipes to do the job of 2 cloth wipes. NO THANKS!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
IMO, disposable wipes really DON'T add that much to the waste stream, not if you're a typical American family who uses some packaged products, disposable tissues and toilet paper, etc.

Upon this statement I will add an outside voice, not of my own but spoken to me in discussion on Saturday while chatting and scheduling a Monday appointment.

The opinion of my customer who just returned to the US to live in July after living abroad in South American and Europe for 17 years is that the average American household is not careful with our natural resources. Her noting that in other countries they don't so much as dispose of a foil gum wrapper without regard to recycling let alone the disposable mentality. The American family is strongly not looked upon in good light in many parts of the world for its disposable lifestyle.

to the original poster. you asked for arguments for cloth vs. disposable -- I stepped up.
Bottom line is you have to find what will fit your needs.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

well my argument for them is that I bought 50 washcloths for about 7 bucks when I was pregnant.

I can't even buy 3 boxes of the sensitive skin sposie wipes I used before for 7 bucks.

so, two boxes of those wipes, with 2 kids in diapers. One box is 80 or 88 wipes. gotta probably use at least 10 a day because it'll take a minimum of 3 for most of DD's poops........best circumstances then I'm buying a box every week. Probably more with a newborn pooping all the time too.

Or I can use the washcloths and they'll likely survive the ENTIRE time I am CD'ing. (they also double nicely as inserts on my newborn in an emergency, LOL)
I know the only thing they're getting on the washcloth is water.
And yes, there is a huge advantage to just dumping it all together in the pail. I know I would be washing lots of sposie wipes by mistake if I didn't use washable ones.

I don't know it just kind of seems dumb to throw away wipes while washing dipes too, when that is so easily solved with the purchase of a stack of washcloths.....
(and you don't even *need* 50 I just happened to find that many lol)


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Cloth wipes are sooooo much better than disposable wipes. Seriously, you need one or two cloth wipes for a messy diaper, and a whole handful of disposable wipes. Even if there was no environmental difference, I would choose cloth because they work so much better. Plus, if you are using cloth diapers, it's annoying to not be able to throw the wipes in with the diapers.

I also thought that it must feel so much nicer for the baby to have cloth rather than disposable.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *junipervt* 

Something that has helped my DH w/ cloth wipes is that I have a wipes warmer plugged in by the changing table. In it I put cloth wipes & water (about enough for a day).

That's exactly what we did, and it worked great.


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

we've just picked up a couple of cotton sheets from the thrift store (the kind that's a bit fleecy & soft, not the cool- feeling slippery kind if you know what i mean?), which were actually left overs from our homebirth! i wasn't as messy as we thought i might be.







so we just cut that into squares & are still using them 18 months later. it's really not any extra work. i do have a pack of disposables that i've had for a few months now that i slowly go through. sometimes it's handy for cleaning when i'm running errands in town. but mostly we just use pieces of cloth. no extra work!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Cloth wipes are great, and we have some still in use for our younger daughter that we started using with our older daughter 7 years ago. (There was a couple of years break in between.







They just don't wear out!

I have found them to be better at actually cleaning up than the throw away wipes. I don't use nearly as many.

Whatever you decide, congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

it never ceases to amaze me what people can talk themselves into for the sake of convenience. if one of your reasons for CD'ing is the environmental impact, it seems absolutely absurd to me that your DH would consider using sposie wipes. like a pp said, when you consider all the resources that are used to produce them and get them to market, on top of the space in the landfill, it seems like a no-brainer when you're already washing dipes. unlike toilet paper, you can't flush them.

i too got baby wash cloths - i am still using many of the same ones i used for my DD1 who is now 5.5 yo. and DS who is now 3 yo and as many many people said, they work really a ton better than the disposable ones. i've only used them when travelling and i hate, hate, hate them. plus even the natural ones irritated my kids' skin after a couple of days of use. just plain water on a washcloth was all we ever used on their sensitive skin and it was absolutely no more work than diapering itself. i'm sure after about a week he'll realize it's not even really convenient on top of being extra waste and extra expense.


----------

